# Best Litter Box for Angora



## Blabauve (Jan 11, 2011)

What is the best litter box to use with a long haired rabbit. Do I get something that allows the poop and urine to fall through like this: http://www.bassequipment.com/Cages/Potty+Box/default.aspx

Or do I get one with a screen where the poop stays on tops and the urine underneath? LIke this:http://store.binkybunny.com/litter-box-and-screen-kit-p113c17.aspx?Thread=True

I'd like something that is easy to maintain but also sanitary for the bun.

Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 11, 2011)

One where the poop falls through is good, but it can make cleaning a bit harder if you just want to scoop the poops out. The ones where the poops don't go through can be an issue if the rabbit tracks them around, but does make cleaning a bit easier. 

What I have is a grate that the poops fall through and one that they don't underneath. Since I just scoop out the litter, I can just dump the poops and hay and don't have to worry about all the poops mixing with the litter. 

I would probably for the the ones that the poops fall through and then add an extra grate if you need one.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it would depend on how clean your rabbits poos are and if you want to use them for fertilizer or something. I used to use rabbit poo as fertilizer, but now I use the entire contents of the litterbox in my garden as weed control mulch and fertilizer. The poo can be used directly on plants, but the other contents (urine-soaked bedding, which in my case is sawdust from wood pellets, and hay) can inhibit plant growth. Using it all as ground cover to keep the weeds down works for me because the nutrients wash out of the stuff into the soil and it keeps the weeds from growing while the other components break down more. I can then mix it into the soil in a few weeks.

The rabbits should have hard poos that won't stick to them if their diet is right. Another concern is that if you get a grate-bottom box and the rabbit is messy, they may throw a lot of hay through the grates and that can be a big waste.


----------



## Blabauve (Jan 11, 2011)

He has very clean, normal poos. I plan on composting some of the poop with chicken poop - I can't just scatter it, my dogs would eat it right away!


----------

